

The Great Double Standard - drm237
http://www.microsoft-watch.com/content/operating_systems/the_great_double_standard.html

======
pg
You don't need a double standard to account for the difference in stock
prices. In what market where they compete is Apple not growing at Microsoft's
expense?

~~~
drm237
The only thing that Microsoft does much better than apple in my opinion is the
home theater segment. Media Center is actually a great system, especially
compared to the crap dvr you get with comcast or fios. The Apple TV doesn't
compare. It would have been a great opportunity for Apple to dominate in a
segment where most agree Microsoft stands out but they didn't take advantage
of it.

Other than that, I completely agree that overall, apple has a better user
experience than MS.

~~~
Andys
On the other hand, for a student or young couple in a small apartment, a 20"
or 24" iMac is all they really need for their entertainment needs, it handles
that situation really well.

------
mrtron
Microsoft's primary product is unacceptably poor. Apple is innovative.

Hence your 'double standard'.

